# Paranormal Activity sound/scream clips?



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

send me the URL to the videos that you want and I will extract the audio for you.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I would hate to spoil the movie for you, but if you already have seen it or don't care, I would love the audio for this scene--


YouTube - Paranormal Activity THEATRICAL END [OFFICIAL}


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I would say I can do that easily for you - but sounds like Collin's is going to help you. If you need more help let me know. I can extract audio from video as well .


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Would love anyone's help. Need asap. Thanks!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Would you like the entire clip of the video, or just the screaming part?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The entire clip if possible. I can edit parts out. Thank you!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Can you please forum PM me your email address, so I can attempt to send you the clip? I have it here on my PC for you .


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry, I just got home and back online. Looks like Zeltino got you taken care of. If for some reason you do need me to do it just shoot me a PM and let me know.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah. I sent it along via e-mail a couple of minutes ago, so you should get it soon PumpkinPrincess.

And sorry to step on your toes collins - didn't mean to! I'm just glad there are tons of people to help everyone out if needed !


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

It's all good, glad you had my back..


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks to you both for your help!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You said you use Audacity. You can just record any YouTube Audio with audacity or Goldwave.


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Can I get the paranormal activity sound as well? Thanks


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

xxnonamexx said:


> Can I get the paranormal activity sound as well? Thanks


Send a PM and see if Zeltino still has it extracted. I was going to extract it for you but youtube has taken that vid off and all I can get now is the trailer for the movie.


----------



## SmellMyFeet (Oct 29, 2009)

pdcollins,
just saw you and zeltino worked on sound clips for paranormal act. movie... Still have them available?


----------



## SmellMyFeet (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey princess,
do you still have those sound clips from paranormal act. movie? i'd love to get a copy
thanks


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

SmellMyFeet said:


> pdcollins,
> just saw you and zeltino worked on sound clips for paranormal act. movie... Still have them available?


I never extracted it from the video because zeltino beat me to it and now the video has been removed. Try sending zeltino or pumpkinprincess a PM to see if they still have it.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

This seems like quite a hot audio clip . Everyone wants it! Yes I still have it - if you want it please Forum PM me your e-mail address and I'll send it your way!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I did an edit with this clip and some moaning, etc. Sounds fantastic!

I did a test run last night. Pretty creepy in the dark.

Thanks again!


----------



## tgdbatman (Nov 17, 2009)

Might anyone have an mp3 of that hideous noise that played whenever the demon showed up? I need it for an epic prank. Looked all over and this is the only place that seems like someone might be able to get it.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

tgdbatman said:


> Might anyone have an mp3 of that hideous noise that played whenever the demon showed up? I need it for an epic prank. Looked all over and this is the only place that seems like someone might be able to get it.


If you can provide me the video, I can provide you the clip .


----------



## juasehsd (Nov 18, 2009)

I am glad to hear the interesting info. It is great and funny. Yaaa


----------

